# Oooh! Oooh!



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I just bought a new USP Compact and lived to tell about it!! :mrgreen: Thought my wife would kill me when she saw the receipt, but she said it was okay! Gave it a good cleaning tonight and will get it to the range soon. 

I was surprised that the USPc wasn't too much bigger than my XD Sub; it's longer, but only a 1/2" or so taller (with the XD short mag), and as thin or thinner than the XD. Can't wait till January when the KS CCH permits will start coming through...this will make a good Winter carry gun, maybe even year round, who knows?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good move! But where the hell are the pics?! :smt071


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Pics?! Ah yeah, I know, I know...I'm sawy.  I'll get my camera and do it tomorrow if I have time. I didn't think anyone would want to see some pictures of my plain Jane USP, but since ya asked... :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The HK USPc .40 is my favorite handgun - no question. It's light, finely balanced, as I get more accurate, it proves to be right there. I find that it looks bigger than it handles and feels and carries. Something about it's square lines.

You will enjoy your new gun - unfortunately it will tempt you to look at other HKs, and that gets expensive.

One of my daughters, who is shaping up to be a competative shooter, has told me flatly that I will NOT ever sell or trade the HK.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

While my P99s are my fav, I do like my 9mm USPc....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Can't wait till January when the KS CCH permits will start coming through...this will make a good Winter carry gun, maybe even year round, who knows?


Shoot, I carry mine all year, with proper belt and holster its great to conceal.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I love the compacts also


----------

